# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Nice surprise today

## John911

Well first, my girlfriend called and said our imitator tadpole grew back legs, I swear they weren't there last night.  And then she sends me a pic of the male.





There are 3 eggs on the glass now, one up high looks dried out, the 2 down low are pretty new.  We have no idea where the tadpole on his back came from.  They must be hiding some from us lol.

----------


## Don

That is so awesome... congrats

----------


## nx2ured

It's always exciting to catch them in the act!



Lisa
www.TennTincs.com

----------


## John911

any idea how long they do this?

----------


## nx2ured

They can carry a tad around for several days looking for the perfect spot to drop them off. Hopefully, you have some sort of water in the tank. If not, add a couple of 2oz portion cups around for him to drop the tad in.

----------


## John911

Well, this tadpole disapeared, however the one we have had in the water has it colors and legs :Big Grin:

----------


## lnaminneci

Very exciting!  Congrats on your tadpoles!   :Big Applause: 



 :Frog Smile: ~Lesley

----------


## Ebony

Yay..cool..More photo's would be great if you can.. :Big Grin:

----------

